# My Litter Good Fortune!



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The litter I have always used (Maxx Cat) was recently discontinued by Purina (the manufacturer) in favor of their other brand, Tidy Cats. I bought a pail of Tidy Cats and have started to blend it with my existing Maxx Cat litter. So far the girls seem ok with it, although we are still at the blend stage. I haven’t fully switched over. 

In the interim, a few weeks ago, I went to three local pet stores in search of the discontinued Maxx Cat litter. This was before I tried Tidy Cats. I was hoping to stock up on the Maxx Cat litter to tide me over until I found a more permanent solution. I found 22 pails between the three stores I visited. In each case, the pails were on sale, for about $6 or $7 per pail, depending on the store, which was about half price. In each case, I bought the store out, and I ended up with a total of 22 pails. I figured I could store the pails in my garage. I go through about one pail of litter per month, so the 22 pails of Maxx Cat…plus two pails I already had on hand…will last me about 2 years. All that for about $150 was a pretty good deal. 

It gets better!

Yesterday I went to top up the litter boxes, and opened one of my many pails of Maxx Cat. What did I find inside? A coupon for a free box of Tidy Cat! I then got curious. How many more coupons did I have? So, I opened a few more of the pails of the Maxx Cat litter. Each one contained a free coupon. Woohoo! I haven’t opened all of the 22 pails, but chances are I have about 22 free coupons for Tidy Cats litter! I checked and the coupons are good until October 30, 2016. So, for about $150, I will end up with about 4 years’ worth of litter…half Maxx Cat and half Tidy Cats. I’m very happy about my unexpected good fortune! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's great, Susan. I wouldn't have the space, but you're all set for a few years!! I use Tidy Cats, too.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is pretty awesome! A good deal story always makes me happy.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow! I'm always "deal searching." That would be like hitting the lottery. Good for you and even better for the kitties!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys (or should I say gals!). When I discovered all of those free coupons, it was a bit like hitting the lottery...a small lottery, but better than nothing.

Yes, Marie, I think you were the one who recommended Tidy Cats in the prior thread. So, thanks for that. I'm hopeful that the girls will like it...so far, so good.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg, lucky you! I've never tried Maxx Cat or Tidy Cats litter, but I'm glad you found a whole stash for yourself to tide you over for a while.

The only thing about Tidy Cats--I'd stay away from the one with the Glade scented one, that one is heavily perfumed (a friend used it before), but it could be just me, lol.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Never tried either but I'm jealous.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Good fortune indeed! Your avatar looks like a calico, which are associated with financial luck (I think mine missed that memo) 

I have to agree on the Tidy Cats Glade; the perfume/chemical smell is overwhelming. It also doesn't clump nearly as well for me at least. I continually am surprised that my cats will use it. I bought a big tub and it seems to never run out.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

What a score! 

I often wonder how often people change out litter, and nice to see you use a pail a month for four cats. I use about half that for two cats for refreshing litter pans or changing them out. 

I like Tidy Cat, then I don't, then I like it again. I recently switched to the lightweight litter, then I hated it because it stuck to their paws, now I like it again because when I switched back to the old stuff, their litter smelled.


----------



## HLZ62165 (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow wish that would happen to me


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, guys! Yeah, I was pretty happy about it. 



littlecatblue said:


> ...nice to see you use a pail a month for four cats.


 LOL...no, I only have two cats: Muffs and Abby. Perhaps it's my signature that led you to conclude I have four cats. In my siggy, the two pictures on the left are both Muffs, and the two pictures on the right are both Abby. So, just the two. 

Oh, and the cat in my avatar is Neko, my daughter's cat, but she no longer lives with me (she's 35, married and lives in the U.K.).


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Lucky you! I only got $3 off coupons in my Maxx litter buckets.

But, I think if I had gotten those coupons, I wouldn't have used too many. My cats aren't huge fans of Tidy Cats and neither am I...the wet clay paw prints did not make me happy, so they are back to pine pellets in all boxes. I miss Maxx litter...and my husband misses their beautiful blue bins!


----------

